# Fatal trap 12



## timipl22 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, 

Every 4 days (always) i have kernel trap on my machine with FreeBSD 8.2-p10. I checked google and forum and mostly this issue appears when is problem with hardware.Server have 20 GB ram but four ram sticks are
from another server (IBM) and this is could be reason ?. Also server have high network traffic







Error always is this same and show ''current process (nfe0 taskq)''

Best Regards.


----------



## Remme (Aug 24, 2012)

We had before probably the same kernel panic with nfe driver.
Can you try to use other network port ? (intel nic is recomended).


----------

